# Awarded Plants at the Winter Carnival Orchid Show 2012



## Drorchid (Jan 31, 2012)

4 of our plants got awarded this weekend at the Winter Carnival Orchid Show in St. Paul, Minnesota!

Our display:






Up-Close:





Paph. Golden Crest 'Winter Carnival' HCC/AOS (78 points) plant:





Up-close:





Paph. Hsinying Pinolime AM/AOS (81 points) (a Pinocchio cross onto a large complex)





Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Ronez Point' AM/AOS (85 points). This is a tetraploid plant that originated from the Eric Young Foundation. The Natural spread of the flower was 10 cm with petals that were 5 cm across and 3 cm wide.





And finally: Phrag. kovachii 'Moyobamba' AM/AOS (86 points). I had showed you this plant earlier when the first flower was open. It got judged on it's second flower. The Natural spread of the flower was 18.8 cm with petals that were 9.5 cm across and 8.4 cm wide.






The picture above was taken at night at the show (The day before judging), so I had to use a flash, so the color is a little off; just to compare it, here is a picture of the first flower (the one I posted earlier). Also you can see how the flower (above) has aged a bit, it is probably 3 to 4 days older compared to the picture below:






The next day a film crew from the local news station stopped by the nursery and did the following piece about the kovachii:

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/01/30/new-rare-orchid-brought-to-st-paul-winter-carnival/

Robert


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2012)

:clap::clap: Congrats! Well deserved! Glad the timing was right for the kovachii!


----------



## Dido (Jan 31, 2012)

congrats and nice phrags 
Your Kovachii is great


----------



## li'l frog (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you. It was a pleasure to see such beautiful flowers, and be able to award them.


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like the biggest thing in the whole display!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## John M (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent! Congratulations, Robert!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats to OL! No question, you have beautiful plants!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations to OL. How I wish I could have done a report like this when I worked as a journalist. All I had were politicians for 30 years.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 1, 2012)

that is great,congratulatins


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats OL!!! :clap:


----------

